# Does anyone MTB in Malaga?



## Lanyonheinemann (Jan 6, 2011)

Hola,

Im moving to malaga in late may and i will be staying there for a year (possibly longer) and i am obviously going to bring along my bike.

Anyone here ever ride in malaga? How is it?
Are there any maintained trail systems near the city center? I will be living near the university- studying spanish 

Thanks, I have been trying to search for clubs, forums, shops, etc...but everything is in spanish and i havent been too successful.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

hi
Malaga is a hilly area, mountais nearly rise from the sea. Weather is hot and dry and in late May temperature can easy pass 30ºC in the inland province and 25ºC in the coast (where Malaga city is placed) 
I once rode there, in the Serranía de Ronda Area (up in the mountains). It was the first weekend of May and wheather was very hot for me (37ºC) but its a great place to ride with plenty of fire roads, lanes and also singletracks. I was there riding this race organiced by the spanish army: http://www.lalegion101.com/101KM-24H/
My brother lives there and he told me that there are good trails in the mountains behind Benalmádena and Mijas

Do you have a GPS?
here you have plenty of GPS tracks from Malaga:
malaga - Wikiloc: Search

search also trails in Ronda (Malaga province), it's a great place. You can also search in Mijas and Benálmádena (not far from Málaga city)

and here you have local clubs:
Club MTB MALAGA


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Look up Mountain biking holidays Spain MTB vacations Mountain bike training Speak to Michael. These guys offer great guiding and MTB coaching in the Malaga area. A lot of the pros train with them. Chain Reaction Cycles team ride there a lot.


----------



## Lanyonheinemann (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you for all the useful info!

I dont currently have a GPS but looking at al those trails i think it might be time to invest in one. Those trails are going to be a nice change of pace from we have here in florida. Can't wait.


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Enjoy Malaga.


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got back from Malaga and heading back in a few weeks. The area is terrific for both road and mountain bike. Plenty of trails, beautiful scenery, etc. There are plenty of clubs and many really nice people in the city as well as the towns nearby. Check out Sierra Cycling, as well as Roost DH on google. There are many others, but these are two that I know come highly recommended. Also, you might look into Joyriders. I believe they're more in the Antequerra area, but still worth a look. Have fun and send me a PM when you get there...I might be living there by then!


----------



## Lanyonheinemann (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome!! 

One look at google earth and i was pretty sure that there would definitely be TONS of sweet trails to explore out there...you guys just confirmed it for me.

I want to ride on the road as well but I will only be bringing one bike. I think I'm just going to buy some road tires for my 29er and swap them back and forth. Now if only I could find some road tires...


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll be in Malaga for the day on Oct 19, it's a stop on a cruise that I'm doing. I'm setting up a mt bike rental and looking for someone to ride with. From what I can tell the Montes de Malaga Park has some good looking trail. Anyone interested in riding for about 3-4 hours the morning of Oct 19?


----------



## guido1967 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bleu Bye/Lanyonheinemann, you both will be experrienced bikers in malaga right now. May be I've can make a profit of it. Have you got some tips/routes etc.. In may 2013 we are there for a short visit. Hopefully I have got time to make two trips - wath are the best options around there?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

I was not able to line anything up for the day that I was there. The park I was looking to ride in was a little too far and the guide company did not operate at that time of the year. And it had rained for a few days prior as well as the first 1/2 of the day we were there. It's a beautiful place though and I'd love to go back - enjoy your visit!


----------



## BlackHeart (Nov 29, 2012)

Since this is a recent post; can I ask here if anyone rides in La Linea /Gibraltar/Santa Margarita; a bit south of Málaga.
The past 2 weeks I was trying to found trails on wikiloc and found out that most of them have gates on the entrance and many other say "private hunting ground" and I don't want to get shoot at; so any brave all mountain biker out there whom may need a riding friend, or point-me on the right direction


----------



## joe bergin (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all
I will be in benalmadena from the 7th to 11th of November 2012 and am looking to go all mountain mtb if anybody is interested please let me know .. 
Joe


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

hi
A friend sent me this video to my facebook account:
Best of Malaga Riding





Best of Malaga Riding by Thebikeshuttle a Mountain Biking video by thebikeshuttle


----------



## Richard_Librium (May 24, 2013)

i know this is an old topic but i want to kick it anyway... i moved to sunny southern spain a few weeks ago and hoping to find some people that are living near malaga who i can join mountainbiking as i dont know the trails and there is little to find on the internet.

im active in multiple disiplines of mountainbiking (XC, Downhill and Dirt Jumping)

if there are people here that want to ride together with me please let me know... if ur going on holiday here and u know some trails... also let me know so we can meet up!


----------



## yamro (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Guys, I'm planning a trip to Malaga to d some training- road and mtb. Is mid April a good timing?can you recommend reasonable accommodation to stay ca. 14 days or so? Is there any specific area good to stay, as i doesn't have to be necessarily downtown of Malaga. Will be grateful. If someone, will be around to do some good training and fun rides let me please know.


----------



## rwdbkr (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello fellow mtbr's,
I am in Nerja from 6/4/15 till 10/4/15 and seeing if there are any locals out there available to show me around. I'll also be in Malaga from 11/4/15 to 13/4/15. If anyone is up for that, let me know. I will gladly return the favor if you ever are in santa cruz, ca. I am also willing to compensate you for your time with $$ (not sutsure how it works around these parts ). Up for cross country, all mtn or some dh.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## georgelza (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi guys

looking for people that stays in Malaga/Spain
We're looking at potentially relocating there and it can be helpful to talk to someone living there.

Please PM me.

G


----------



## Bindegal (Jun 3, 2012)

I´m planning to work from Fuengirola/Malaga in February to get away from the crappy weather where I live.
Hoping to meet up with people for some mountain biking along the way. 

/Allan


----------



## Bindegal (Jun 3, 2012)

Plans are still on track. I will likely hook up with sierracycling for some of their trips while there. Anyone in the area feel free to PM me. 
/Allan


----------

